# R35 in red



## T19MY..B (Mar 27, 2019)

*R35 in red or gunmetal*

As above please.. budget of 30-35k. Can collect asap. Funds ready. I'd really appreciate some links if anyone knows of any for sale..
Thank you


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

i would do 2/3 searches per day, morning,midday and evening.

Pistonheads
Here
Autotrader
Ebay

Eventually something will come up, but be patient until you find the right car.


----------



## T19MY..B (Mar 27, 2019)

Yeah I have been skint, lol. Just been in touch with the chap with the red one on PH but someone is placing a deposit on it tonight. Pretty gutted to be fair as I'd been back and too about that one for a week now


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

ooooorrrrr

buy one and wrap it red?


----------



## Jamiee_89 (Nov 6, 2016)

I***8217;ve got a white one with red wheels lol,can always be wrapped as said above


----------

